# Dont be a Hoarder........



## rlhender (May 15, 2012)

I have a 1966 Stingray Deluxe Coppertone that I am trying to build as a keeper, I have spent over a grand in it already and I have not been able to find a chaingaurd for it, the bike looks sick without it.   Please ............I know someone has one sitting on their shelf just holding on to it for a future build, Please sell it to me so I can complete my build...

                      If someone knows of a place I can buy and have one painted that would work also


----------



## Krateman (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey. I would send Pete Aronson an e-mail @ Hyper-Formance about a silk-screened chainguard. Check fee-Bay for a chainguard. This shouldn't be hard to find. Good luck.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2012)

A Schwinn part that isn't easy to find or find a repop for, never thought I'd see the day!


----------



## rlhender (Jun 4, 2012)

I found one 

Thanks


----------



## oskisan (Aug 14, 2012)

Post some pics when you're done... Love to see them!



rlhender said:


> I found one
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rlhender (Aug 14, 2012)

Still needs a chain and Pedals..


----------



## 1973rx3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice Rick!  Wish mine comes out that nice!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 14, 2012)

What is the hard tire bike in the background, up next to the fireplace?  Just curious!


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2012)

Way to go Rick.I saw you bikes and they are in stunning conditions


----------



## rlhender (Aug 14, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> What is the hard tire bike in the background, up next to the fireplace?  Just curious!





The one in pic is a repop bone shaker


----------



## rlhender (Aug 14, 2012)

vincev said:


> Way to go Rick.I saw you bikes and they are in stunning conditions




I heard you were over in my neck of the woods buying bicycles????  You ready to sell a phantom yet?


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2012)

Yea, I was trespassing in your area.I did an early morning buy and got out of the area quick.lol Bob's a really nice guy and I love his house.You caught me so you have earned a free pass to pick a bike out of my stomping grounds.lol


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you!  Is it a Rideable Bicycle Replicas or another brand?  I just get intrigued about the old stuff, or potentially old stuff.


----------



## rlhender (Aug 14, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Thank you!  Is it a Rideable Bicycle Replicas or another brand?  I just get intrigued about the old stuff, or potentially old stuff.




I ride it pretty often, Head badge says Bone Shaker

Rick


----------



## rlhender (Aug 14, 2012)

vincev said:


> Yea, I was trespassing in your area.I did an early morning buy and got out of the area quick.lol Bob's a really nice guy and I love his house.You caught me so you have earned a free pass to pick a bike out of my stomping grounds.lol






You get one free pass..lol  

Rick


----------

